# Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann Rat geben?



## fidelis (4 März 2002)

Während einer Verbindung zum Internet über T-DSL, vermutlich auf der Website des Kommunikationsportals „odigo.org“ bzw. „odigo.de“ erhielt ich von meinem Überwachungsprogramm „SWR3 OnlineCounter 2000“ plötzlich folgende Meldung: „Es wurde eine Verbindung zu „010330190754026“ (World-Wide-Chat) entdeckt. Soll diese Verbindung wieder beendet werden? Ja/Nein“. In diesem Augenblick bemerkte ich, dass sich ein mir unbekanntes Programm herunterlud. Beim Versuch, dies abzubrechen, blockierten alle Programme und nichts bewegte sich mehr. Der Bildschirm war „eingefroren“. Diesen Vorgang konnte ich nur noch durch eine sofortige Netztrennung (Stecker ziehen) beenden. Dies geschah in der ersten Novemberhälfte. Eine Auskunft über einen möglichen Verbindungsaufbau war von der Deutschen Telekom nicht zu erhalten. Ich wurde an die Technische Hotline (01805-345345) verwiesen mit gleichem Erfolg. Mir wurde erklärt, Verbindungsnachweise können erst mit der monatlichen Abrechnung erfolgen. 

Nach Eingang der Rechnung vom 03.12. stellte ich fest, dass eine Verbindung über dtms AG c/o nexnet Berlin (www.nexnet.de) unter der Rubrik „Unterhaltungsdienste“ zu der Rufnummer 0190016071 als Fremdleistung berechnet wurde. Der Betrag für ausgewiesene 2 Minuten und 36 Sekunden schlug mit 80,0001 DM + 16 % MWST = 92,80 DM  zu Buche. 

Der Web-Dialer hatte mir dieses Programm weder angeboten, noch kannte ich einen Preis hierfür. Es wurde automatisch installiert. Gefunden habe ich dieses Programm beim Durchsuchen meiner Festplatte unter dem Namen „World-Wide-Chat v31 – Der Chat nicht nur für Nachtschwärmer – Servicelevel DM 2,42/min.“. Es handelt sich um eine Anwendung (60 KB), MS-DOS-Name „WORLD-~1.exe.“, gespeichert unter C:\Windows. Eine DFÜ-Verbindung war installiert zu der Rufnummer 01033 0190754026. Ich habe erfahren, dass die 01033 eine Vorwahl vor der eigentlichen 0190... ist und der Deutschen Telekom gehört. Auf der Rechnung ausgewiesen wurde aber eine abweichende 0190er Nummer. Es bleiben also Fragen offen.

Entsprechend dem Vermerk auf der Rechnung „Anfragen und Einwendungen gegen die Entgelte des Anbieters richten Sie bitte direkt an diesen Anbieter“, habe ich sofort Widerspruch eingelegt per e-Mail, per Fax und schriftlich per Post. Ich habe darauf verwiesen, dass es sich hierbei um einen mutmaßlichen Dialer mit betrügerischer Absicht handelt, wogegen ich Strafanzeige stellen werde, und bat um sachdienliche Hinweise zur Aufklärung. Darauf erfolge keine Reaktion. Den bereits abgebuchten Betrag habe innerhalb der Frist von 6 Wochen zurückgerufen und wieder erhalten. Am 10. Januar stellte ich Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt unter Beifügung aller gesicherten Daten, einschließlich des installierten Programms. Die kriminalpolizeilichen Ermittlungen laufen. 

Jetzt erst, 3 Monate nach meinem Widerspruch, erhielt ich die 1. Mahnung der Firma NEXNET zum Inkasso von Telefondienstleistungen einer Reihe aufgeführter Firmen, die sich im Namen dieser Anbieter dafür bedankt, deren Angebot benutzt zu haben, und mich auffordert, den ausstehenden Betrag zu zahlen. Ich weigere mich, diese betrügerischen Handlungen zu unterstützen. Welche Möglichkeiten bestehen, diesen Betrügern auf die Spur zu kommen, und wie kann man sich dagegen wehren? Ich könnte alle gesicherten Unterlagen zur Verfügung stellen. Für Hinweise wäre ich dankbar!!!


----------



## PontifexBerlin (11 Mai 2002)

Hallo ! 

Auch ich habe heute in meinem Briefkasten die 1. Mahnung von NexNet gefunden. Mich hat es mit 300 Euro erwischt. Leider kann ich nicht einmal in irgendeiner Art und Weise nachvollziehen, auf welchem Wege ich mir den Dailer eingefangen habe. Was würdest Du mir empfehlen, wie ist sich jetzt zu verhalten ? Laut anderer User wird einem innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage die 2. Mahnung zusgestellt. Und was passiert dann ? Anzeige bei der Polizei habe ich noch nicht erstattet, weil es auch keine Daten gibt, die ich irgendwie sichern könnte. Mehr als die Telefonnumer, die mein Rechner da angerufen hat habe ich nicht. Danke. 

MISCHA


----------



## PontifexBerlin (11 Mai 2002)

Hallo ! 

Auch ich habe heute in meinem Briefkasten die 1. Mahnung von NexNet gefunden. Mich hat es mit 300 Euro erwischt. Leider kann ich nicht einmal in irgendeiner Art und Weise nachvollziehen, auf welchem Wege ich mir den Dailer eingefangen habe. Was würdest Du mir empfehlen, wie ist sich jetzt zu verhalten ? Laut anderer User wird einem innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage die 2. Mahnung zusgestellt. Und was passiert dann ? Anzeige bei der Polizei habe ich noch nicht erstattet, weil es auch keine Daten gibt, die ich irgendwie sichern könnte. Mehr als die Telefonnumer, die mein Rechner da angerufen hat habe ich nicht. Danke. 

MISCHA


----------



## fidelis (11 Mai 2002)

PontifexBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Auch ich habe heute in meinem Briefkasten die 1. Mahnung von NexNet gefunden. Mich hat es mit 300 Euro erwischt. Leider kann ich nicht einmal in irgendeiner Art und Weise nachvollziehen, auf welchem Wege ich mir den Dailer eingefangen habe. Was würdest Du mir empfehlen, wie ist sich jetzt zu verhalten ? Laut anderer User wird einem innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage die 2. Mahnung zusgestellt. Und was passiert dann ? Anzeige bei der Polizei habe ich noch nicht erstattet, weil es auch keine Daten gibt, die ich irgendwie sichern könnte. Mehr als die Telefonnumer, die mein Rechner da angerufen hat habe ich nicht. Danke.
> 
> MISCHA



Hallo Mischa,

als Erstes solltest du gegen diese Entgeltberechnung bei der Firma NexNet Berlin schriftlich Widerspruch einlegen wegen einer mutmaßlichen Straftat im Internet und darum bitten, dir den Anbieter und dessen Adresse zu nennen. Unabhängig davon solltest du bei deiner zuständigen Polizeidirektion Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt, Vertragspartner der Firma NexNet, wegen mutmaßlicher Kriminalität im Internet stellen und deinen Fall darlegen. Kopien der Rechnung und Mahnung solltest du beifügen sowie die betreffende Rufnummer angeben.  
Nützliche Hinweise findest du auch auf folgenden Webseiten:

http://www.polizei.bayern.de/ppmuc/schutz/text10.htm
http://www.bluemerlin-security.de/Bericht_Recht_im_Internet.php3
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/dialerhome.htm 
http://www.webohnenepp.de/ 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/home.html 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/
http://www.idi.de/ 
http://www.bluemerlin-security.de/Serie_IE_Konfiguration_Tools_230102.php3
http://www.trojaner-info.de
http://www.trojaner-info.de/news/dialer_warnkiller.shtml
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/?main=/dialer/schutz.php 
http://www.ciao.com/journal.php/topic/akut/Bdx/dialer 
http://www.superscripte.de/board/main.php 
http://www.datenschutz.ch/index.htm


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2002)

*Hallo fidelis !*

Vielen Dank, dass Du unsere Seite mit erwähnt hast!

Es gibt übrigens erfreuliche Neuigkeiten. Wir haben die TOMORROW-FOCUS AG als Partner gewonnen! Ich denke, das wird dem Projekt einen neuen Schub geben.

Also, wer eine neppfreie Website betreibt - einfach mal in unsere Linkliste eintragen und viele neue Besucher begrüssen.

Bis denn,
Matthias

http://www.webohnenepp.de


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2002)

@fidelis

ich hab mir die Seite mal angesehen, die ach so "seriös" aussieht. Wenn man aber mal einfach auf den Back-button im Browser klickt: Na wen haben wir denn da?    "piratos"   :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 
Wohlgemerkt nach dem Neustart vom Browser!

Weitere Kommentare erübrigen sich wohl! Wieder eins der Beispiele, wie ein normaler Durchschnittsuser ohne jede Ahnung und Absicht auf eine dieser ach so "seriösen" Dialerseiten gelinkt werden kann!  :evil:

cu 
Technofraek

PS: Heiko, gibts nicht bald mal einen größeren Hammer als Smilie!


----------



## dialerfucker (13 Mai 2002)

@Matthias Koch;
Tach, wenn man folgende Links auf "Webohnenepp???" anklickt, wird es immer "lustiger":
http://spezialreporte.de/blackbook/
http://spezialreporte.de/webinside/?29
http://www.webmasterkurse.de/geldverdienen/emails.htm
http://spezialreporte.de/blackbook/?1565
es geht noch weiter, hackerag kommt unter Anderen auch dazu.
Ärztliches Beileid, Herr Koch! Ist das Nichtwissen oder Unverfrorenheit?
 :evil:


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2002)

Nett sehr nett!  :evil: 

Vielleicht sollte man mal das Arbeitsamt (nein, nein nicht Arbietsamt!) auf diese tollen Nebenverdienstmöglichkeiten 
aufmerksam machen! Dann können wir doch spielend die Zahl auf unter vier ach was sage ich unter drei Mio. drücken.
 Vielleicht als ABM Maßnahme, wäre auch nicht schlecht. 

Mit unfreundlichem Gruß

Technofreak


----------



## dialerfucker (13 Mai 2002)

@Technofreak;
Hi, 
unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=375 ging das schon in die Richtung.
*visionier...*
"Hiermit laden wir Sie am 15.05.02 zu einer Maßnahme "Spamming schnell gelernt" in Berlin, Scharnweberstrasse, ein. Beginn: 8 Uhr. Dies ist eine Einladung nach §18 SoGe. Wir bitten Sie die Folgen eines Nichterscheinens zu beachten. Siehe dazu Rückseite.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Arbeitsvermittler"
 8)


----------



## Frust (13 Mai 2002)

Beim Besuch der "Nepp" Seite, kommt gleich die Meldung:
Cookie Sicherheitsproblem
Der Server versucht ein Cookie für eine Domäne ohne registrierte IP – Adresse zu setzen. Aus Sicherheitsgründen ist dies nicht akzeptabel, darum wurde das Cookie abgelehnt.*
http://icon.listinus.de/topicon.php?id=33646

AmYY943Z3=0xffffffd95161ba3cdfaeb4; expires=Wednesday, 15-May-02 13:16:52 GMT; path=/; domain=.listinus.de;

In dem Sammelsurium an Links, tauchen dann auch noch die üblichen Schmuddelseiten auf......
http://www.wss-wagner.de/cgi-bin/we...nks.pl?action=view_kategorie&kategorie=Erotik

Für mich sieht das sehr nach *Schlepper, Nepper, Bauernfang* aus! *


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2002)

Werner konnte das Thema einfach nicht mehr so weit oben sehen, und hat aus Verzweiflung beim Verbraucherministerium gepostet! Werner, gib es zu!!!


----------

